
Millennials are killing these industries - ALee
http://www.businessinsider.com/millennials-are-killing-list-2017-8/#casual-dining-chains-like-buffalo-wild-wings-and-applebees-1
======
whipoodle
I can't believe they still write these. These businesses aren't doing a bad
job and failing, _the millenials_ are killing them!

